# printer problem



## sunshine81069 (Apr 19, 2014)

hi, i am wanting to set up a t -shirt n mug printing business, wat i want to know is that the priner i have which is H P all in one B110 is this suitable for the printing or do i need another printer, and if i do need another one which is the best n cheapest one pls help


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

sunshine81069 said:


> hi, i am wanting to set up a t -shirt n mug printing business, wat i want to know is that the priner i have which is H P all in one B110 is this suitable for the printing or do i need another printer, and if i do need another one which is the best n cheapest one pls help


 I checked the specs on this printer & this is NOT the printer you want to use. As for t-shirts & mugs, the print process is different for each due to the types of inks used. What you want for t-shirts is an Epson Workforce model but that will only be good for shirts. If $$$$ is an issue, I wouldn't consider mugs as the expense is too great due to ink cost.


----------

